# Below Deck Fuel Tank



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Two things: 1) you MUST get some ventilation to that space and 2) don't put your battery up there.


----------



## northbayangler (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Can anyone recommend someone who builds custom fuel tanks?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Custom tank = big money. Also you end up having to pretty much demolish the area getting it in place and then have to build over top.

Better idea is to get one of these new plastic tanks cut a little bigger hole and install a new hatch and also install some air vents in the vertical piece.


----------



## northbayangler (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks, does anyone know someone who makes custom hatches or is it easy enough to DIY. How much does a custom 10 gal fuel tank go for?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No need for custom, just have to do your research on line.
Plenty of injection molded/rotocast tanks available on line.
Pick the one that fits your needs. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=marine+fuel+tanks&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2488l7541l0l7947l17l17l0l4l4l0l274l2970l0.2.11l13l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1262&bih=562&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you post where you live in your profile someone on here could probably steer you to a marine surplus store that would have everything you need.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone ever used a fuel blader?
Seems like something like that would work well in this situation. However, those things are pricey?


----------

